# Another project. Band saw.



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I got this from my SIL yesterday. A 1966 Rockwell/Delta 28-380 band saw.
Lots of rust on it from sitting for 30 years. Everything is original, but just some knobs are missing.

















And some blades for it









I also picked up some pipe clamps









And a Craftsman grinder


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice find - and with a riser block, too. With a little cleanup and refurbishing you will have a real nice tool!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The design sure hasn't changed much over the years, Mike. Maybe cheaper components but it looks amazingly similar to my early-mid-90's model.

What's the second belt for? Is it a 2-speed gearbox?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

" What's the second belt for? Is it a 2-speed gearbox?"
just a butt in post ...
By the look of it , maybe for a water pump at one time  

====


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike,

I hoped you thanked your SIL for the gift.

I'll bet we see it refurbished and resprayed in no time flat.

That was a good find.

James


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jim
> 
> " What's the second belt for? Is it a 2-speed gearbox?"
> just a butt in post ...
> ...


It's an oil pump. Gonna advertise it for sale on the Gulf coast. :wacko:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I hoped you thanked your SIL for the gift.
> 
> ...


More than a good find, it's a good save. This thing was literally rusting away to nothing in the basement. The last time it was used, was for sawing deer bones.

I chucked a wire cup brush in the DP and started using that to attack the rust on the table. Took the trunnions apart for cleaning and hope to have the table parts done this weekend. Then I'll decide what to do about the rest of it. It's going to be a long road getting this one back in shape.
I need to scrounge for some knobs for it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> The design sure hasn't changed much over the years, Mike. Maybe cheaper components but it looks amazingly similar to my early-mid-90's model.
> 
> What's the second belt for? Is it a 2-speed gearbox?


Yes, it is a multi-speed saw. The gearbox shifts to slow for metal cutting. Quite a unique saw. They don't make these anymore.

Basically the same design as my 2001 model. No sense screwing with a proven design. Only difference is my new one has voids in the casting. This one is solid, and heavier by far.

When I get this one done I'll decide which one I want to keep.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one mike....notice you also got a drill sharpening jig with the grinder..........AL


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

What a nice gift, That,ll be fun restoring,Good luck


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> When I get this one done I'll decide which one I want to keep.


Me suspects there'll be a new bandsaw for sale in the near future.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Me suspects there'll be a new bandsaw for sale in the near future.


Yep. This one is for sale. 









Being replaced by this one. I just need a few cover knobs to finish it.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice job on the restoration


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike that turned out fantastic. Nice job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice restoration, a real keeper.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike,
You are too much of an inspiration. Between this and the DeWalt radial arm, I will be picking up a DeWalt like yours at the same price on the 14th. I hope I can do it as much justice as your restores. Although my DeWalt will go a medium to dark blue instead of copper tones.


----------

